# White discharge on pregnant doe



## HeatherFeather (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi guys! Just wanted to get your opinions, I've had goats for the past year and a half so sort of new to the whole thing.... Just bought a bred nubian doe, due end of December/ early January.... I've only had her for a couple days, and have been noticing some white sticky discharge, I did get a picture.... Now is this normal, or should I be concerned?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It could be she just went out of heat. Was she just exposed to a buck? If they are saying she is bred, it may of just happened.
Saying she is due possibly in Jan may be accurate. 

You do see that type of discharge more towards the end of pregnancy, but she isn't that far along.

Does it smell bad at all?


----------



## HeatherFeather (Aug 12, 2013)

I haven't noticed any odor or anything, she was exposed to the buck which they had in her pen when I got her... So if they said she's due in dec/ jan that would mean they would have bred her in august, right? She's eating/ drinking/ pooping fine, just the discharge


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are correct.

That is if she took. If she just came out of heat and was with a buck, when you got her a couple of days ago, she may kid later.
That discharge looks like when they just go out.


----------



## HeatherFeather (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, thank you!


----------

